# Surf Report Okaloosa Island (Eglin Public Access area)



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I went to the public access area yesterday to try Pomp fishing. The water was really ripping and I got there late but did manage to get one and a nice sunburn.

Returned early this morn and managed to land 3 nice Pomps and lost two on the first bar. A fellow next to me landed one and a nice ovesized red. From what I am hearing the Reds are really in the surf right now. 

Anybody else fishing near Destin Beaches. I would love to hear your results.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the report and also welcome to the forum :letsdrink


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks.

Just to follow up, I used dead sanfleas yesterday and squid. Today I used dead sandfleas, squid, and fresh dead shrimp from Sextons in Destin. All fish were caught with the shrimp. Was unable to score any nice sandfleas at the beach yesterday, did not try today.

:usaflag


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

sandfleas have been scarce also havent been catching anything on them but what do you get on squid out there blues??


----------



## cline4 (Apr 21, 2009)

I did catch a blue today and had a run at the same time on my second rod, both were on shrimp, I think it was a group of them, I could see the bait jumping ahead of them then I got the hits.


----------

